# Tent Help- (heat+gnats?)



## Type_S150 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok so my buddy had some problems with his tent right now. He has a 4x4 tent with a 4x4 table and 40gal res. He is using a 1000w bulb and the temp in the tent is way too high. Usually around mid 80's. He also noticed some flying bugs he said looked alot like gnats. Can someone tell me how to get rid of the bugs, and what they are? Also, how can he get the temp down? He was thinking about switching to a 400 or 600w light. How much would this reduce the temp in the tent? For cooling he has a fan outside the tent blowing air inside throught the air cooled hood, then into a hole in the celing to the attic. He also has a nother fan attatched to a can filter also being vented through the celing as well. Thanks.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 28, 2008)

switching to a 600 may be a good idea. a 400 would be a tad small, needing 5000 lumens per sq ft.  a 600 is also the most efficiant  lumens per watt.  as for the bugs i never had flyin ones but the remedy depends what stage your in...i think your in veg but im really buzzed.  oh yeah, whats your ventilation?....rrrr your friends? nevermind,saw it...told ya i was buzzed!


----------



## Type_S150 (Apr 28, 2008)

hes just got a fan outside the tent on the floor of the bedroom going into the top of the tent through the air cooled hood of the 1000w. The exhaust goes into the ceiling. Temps are around mid 80s. It really doesnt feel hot inside the tent. What if he left it unzipped?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 28, 2008)

just upgrade the ventilation fans or if ambient outside temps are rising add some sort of cooling like a home ac duct comming in and a fan pulling air out, or portible unit. make sure incoming air is filtered and for the gnats, stop watering so much and add a layer or mulch onto the soil. research DE and sprinkl on soil watering in. tilling soil with a fork and letting upper layer dry totally will discourage the formation of new gnat larvea.


----------



## Type_S150 (Apr 28, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> just upgrade the ventilation fans or if ambient outside temps are rising add some sort of cooling like a home ac duct comming in and a fan pulling air out, or portible unit. make sure incoming air is filtered and for the gnats, stop watering so much and add a layer or mulch onto the soil. research DE and sprinkl on soil watering in. tilling soil with a fork and letting upper layer dry totally will discourage the formation of new gnat larvea.


He is doing a hydro grow. its a 4x4 flood table. rockwool, no soil. whats the max temp he can be at?


----------



## KADE (Apr 28, 2008)

I've grown in temps up over 100 certain times through summer... and there was nothing i could do to combat the problem... I still got a pound per 1000w. Even with the slowed growth. if ur mid 80s... ur 100% fine... it is when u get above that 90 mark things can get bad.


----------



## headband (Apr 28, 2008)

I stay at 80, or below. nothing over 80.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 28, 2008)

if your admenting with co2 temps over 80 is fine.

sorry man missed the table comment, i alsways associate gnats to soil. they make yellow sticky pull out strips that work well. safers makes an all organic spray called kill all as well.

goodluck.


----------



## godtea (Apr 29, 2008)

If he's doing Hydro then the "gnats" aren't 
With nothing other than plants for food and a breeding area inside the tent my guess is that he has a problem .
Catch some of these insects and scope them out 
If you have white fly ,you are in for some fun


----------



## GreenMan74 (Apr 29, 2008)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> hes just got a fan outside the tent on the floor of the bedroom going into the top of the tent through the air cooled hood of the 1000w. The exhaust goes into the ceiling. Temps are around mid 80s. It really doesnt feel hot inside the tent. What if he left it unzipped?


 
      Mostly a matter of air flow ~ he's got the light being exhausted independently, which is good, (what type/how strong of a fan/blower/squirrel cage is that anyway? is it all ducted up in and out?)  but nothing for the air in the chamber.  Need another fan setup to pull air through the tent itself, and also a small oscillating fan inside the chamber itself.  The tent exhaust doesn't need to be nearly as powerful as the blower taking care of the light.  
   Also it might be better to have the light's blower on the exhaust side so that it is pulling air through the reflector rather than pushing.


----------

